# Services Institute of Medical Sciences, Lahore, Pakistan



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

Can someone tell me about this med-school in Lahore, aside from whats on the website.

Is their anyone that goes here.
How good is this school?
Where are they currently teaching their students b/c the main campus is being built?
Is this school good at all, and how does it compare to KEMC, AIMC and other schools in Lahore?

Also why is it not apart of *List of all US approved Pakistan Med Schools, or did Rehan forget to add it?

Here is the wesite Services Institute of Medical Sciences, Services Hospital, Lahore.
*


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey cooldude,

SIMS was briefly discussed in this thread: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/198-medical-colleges-lahore.html

We have heard that it has been accredited by the Pakistan Medical & Dental Council but as of today it still has not been listed by FAIMER. The List of US Approved Pakistan Medical Schools reflects the FAIMER directory. When FAIMER updates their list, we update ours.

You may try e-mailing the school directly to find out why they are not listed on the FAIMER directory -- especially if they are admitted foreign students from the United States (who most likely plan to return to the US to practice).


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

Rehan, what else do u know concerning the other questions i posted above?

thanks for the other post


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

anyone that goes their that can tell me more???


----------



## dr.usmanzakir (Sep 2, 2008)

hey there, i'm usman zakir shaikh. i'm a second year student in services institute of medical sciences,lahore.This is gonna be long since nobody has really talked a lot about this college!! As is obvious, this is a relatively new medical college being operational with effect of 2003. one batch has graduated,the next one will be next years january. Well, i was a student of saudi arabia(manrat al riyadh) and did my IGCSE(o level) and GCE A Level from there and i had straight A's in my recquired IGCSE's and A level exams and got an equivilence of 935. Because of that i was determined to get into KE,nothing less!! However after spending two years here in this college, let me tell u that although we don't have a huge independant campus, our Professors,AP's,Demonstrators etc all are great doctors and teachers that have graduated from King Edward,Allama iqbal,FJMC etc, all recognized colleges from a long time. our lecture halls are big enough for the 150 students admitted every year and our attached hospital,services hospital, is a great teaching hospital and has recently been upgraded by the government and receives adequate funds to take care of thousands of pateints (that give us immense clinical exposure for practice) every day. Our new campus is not complete yet however it will be by next year hopefully if not definetly next year, and when it is it'll be next to several medical institutes making it a complete 'modern medical complex'. So to sum it up, our teachers and hospital are great , however our campus is a drawback as it is not really upto the mark(currently it is at 6-birdwood road, lahore, old Allama iqbal medical college campus, Lahore), but students do get adapted and its all about making the right friends. Although it is recognized by PMDC and affliated with UHS, it still awaits recognition by ECFMG which hopefully will be done before i graduate !! hope it was helpful, good luck with your future and let me know if u need any more info!! salam !!


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

what has SIMS got to say about people who want to apply on basis of SAT scores or with the American system of education?


----------



## dr.usmanzakir (Sep 2, 2008)

hey there! well, 'SIMS' doesnt really have much to say to anyone really, its the university of health sciences that you apply through as SIMS like other medical colleges is ......... only a medical college,not a university.its affliated with UHS. anyways i get what ur trying to ask, basically you can apply through UHS to SIMS with american grading system and u'll have to do that by obtaining an equivelance certificate(stating your equivelance in terms of FSC marks) of your high school transcripts from the IBCC board. with that certificate u'll be able to apply to any medical college including SIMS. I'm not sure about SAT scores but i'm sure you can apply with those as well i'll try to tel u about that asap but i have my sendups coming up so i'll be quite busy. But high school grades, definetly yes, i have juniors who have done high school and have gotten in,but on the foreign seat as the equivelance chops off a lot of your original marks and the local seats are quite competetive,but if you have scores around or above 90 percent, then thats fine.hope that was useful, you can find out more on ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore (UHS-IT Server) ::... let me know if you wanna know n e thing else,good luck with your future.


----------



## dr.usmanzakir (Sep 2, 2008)

ok i posted a reply to your question b4 however it seems as though it has vanished into thin air! newayz. well u have to go through either of two processes: a)that you apply through foreign seat via the HEC(higher education commission) if you have a non-pakistani passport,u have to get your equivelance done by the IBCC for your american system high school transcripts,which usually chops off a lot of marks,so u should have decent grades.once that is done and if u fall into the merit range for SIMS then "ahlan wa sahlan!"#laugh #yes u can come to SIMS. (B) that you get your equivilance done by the IBCC, sit for the MCAT and through UHS u'll be able to apply to SIMS,again if your merit falls into SIMS,then u can get admission. There are people i know who have come through high school transcripts however they are usually on the foreign seats as the merit is lower for foreigners,as ur marks are reduced substantially through equivelance to FSc. I dont really know about SAT grades but u should check if u can get an equivelance for pre-med from IBCC,if you can then thats great! let me know if theres ne thing else u need to know.good luck. salam !#happy


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

what are the students and teachers like? ive heard government school teachers are scary strict and students are so competitive that they try to sabotage each other. true or false? and what is the ratio between fsc and other types of students, such are foreign or a level students?


----------



## Marjanhaider (Nov 12, 2010)

dr.usmanzakir said:


> hey there, i'm usman zakir shaikh. i'm a second year student in services institute of medical sciences,lahore.This is gonna be long since nobody has really talked a lot about this college!! As is obvious, this is a relatively new medical college being operational with effect of 2003. one batch has graduated,the next one will be next years january. Well, i was a student of saudi arabia(manrat al riyadh) and did my IGCSE(o level) and GCE A Level from there and i had straight A's in my recquired IGCSE's and A level exams and got an equivilence of 935. Because of that i was determined to get into KE,nothing less!! However after spending two years here in this college, let me tell u that although we don't have a huge independant campus, our Professors,AP's,Demonstrators etc all are great doctors and teachers that have graduated from King Edward,Allama iqbal,FJMC etc, all recognized colleges from a long time. our lecture halls are big enough for the 150 students admitted every year and our attached hospital,services hospital, is a great teaching hospital and has recently been upgraded by the government and receives adequate funds to take care of thousands of pateints (that give us immense clinical exposure for practice) every day. Our new campus is not complete yet however it will be by next year hopefully if not definetly next year, and when it is it'll be next to several medical institutes making it a complete 'modern medical complex'. So to sum it up, our teachers and hospital are great , however our campus is a drawback as it is not really upto the mark(currently it is at 6-birdwood road, lahore, old Allama iqbal medical college campus, Lahore), but students do get adapted and its all about making the right friends. Although it is recognized by PMDC and affliated with UHS, it still awaits recognition by ECFMG which hopefully will be done before i graduate !! hope it was helpful, good luck with your future and let me know if u need any more info!! salam !!


usman bhai may i have ur hotmail id? i am hoping to get admission to SIMS and want some information related to that..


----------



## dr.usmanzakir (Sep 2, 2008)

[email protected]. thats my email address. but basically you have to apply through uhs and go through the whole mcat thing. visit the website ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore (IT-Server)::... the prospectus is there on the main page on the right side. but you can still contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## Marjanhaider (Nov 12, 2010)

dr.usmanzakir said:


> [email protected]. thats my email address. but basically you have to apply through uhs and go through the whole mcat thing. visit the website ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore (IT-Server)::... the prospectus is there on the main page on the right side. but you can still contact me if you have any questions.


i have been through this entire process.. my aggregate is 84% and m hoping to make it into SIMS..


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am also coming to SIMS hopefully,with an aggregate of 85%.


----------



## Marjanhaider (Nov 12, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> I am also coming to SIMS hopefully,with an aggregate of 85%.


You will make it into AIMC inshAllah..


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Marjanhaider said:


> You will make it into AIMC inshAllah..


INSHA ALLAH#happy .


----------

